

Curious what StackOverflow's logo will be like? - khangtoh
http://99designs.com/contests/6774

======
SwellJoe
We've done two logo contests at 99designs (formerly SitePoint Contests), and
we loved the results of both. We made sure our prize was the highest on the
site for a logo at the time ($500 in each case), and so we got tons of
entries, quite a few of them very good. We even got a goatse entry:
[http://inthebox.webmin.com/its-just-not-a-contest-until-
you-...](http://inthebox.webmin.com/its-just-not-a-contest-until-you-see-a-
goatse)

------
breily
This is by far the best one:
<http://99designs.com/contests/6774/entries/442807.png>

~~~
mattdennewitz
agreed, but im a sucker for avenir

i wouldve made a graphic depicting two old farts yawning

------
chrisbroadfoot
Umm... FAIL: "Stock Overflow"
[http://99designs.com/contests/6774/designers/245246#entry-44...](http://99designs.com/contests/6774/designers/245246#entry-443006)

------
jrockway
One other thing -- I notice all the stacks are overflowing from the top.
Shouldn't they be overflowing from the bottom?

~~~
gduffy
Depends on machine architecture.

------
khangtoh
oh god.. I'm not sure what to say about this entry
[http://99designs.com/contests/6774/designers/245401#entry-44...](http://99designs.com/contests/6774/designers/245401#entry-441513)

------
khangtoh
duh... isn't that obvious
<http://99designs.com/contests/6774/entries/441391.png>

